# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  У меня все по старому

## No Name

У меня все по старому. Ничего нового.
Мир ебанутый катится в пропасть,
люди все пропили, люди все проебали:
любовь, счастье и гордость.

ничего не обычного, проблемы столичные,
пробки в полдень. переполненные маршрутки.
зима тихим шепотом, снег белым знаменем.
а у меня все таже- черная куртка.

Ничего странного, трупов убавилось,
их превращают теперь в пыль,
и страшно подумать, что раньше, когда то
тлен человеком был.

Люди все ебнутые, не знают куда деваться в пятницу, 
что бы забыться под натиском алкоголя,
вот он мир счастливый, вот он во всей красе.
я чувствую себя, как пуля в обойме. 
Не более.

----------

